# Home Made Decoys



## duckman3.5 (Aug 22, 2002)

Other than Safetyman and myself.....are there any other decoy makers around here?


----------



## matt73 (Feb 3, 2003)

Just burlapped all of my herters last year, does that count? I do not hand carve anything much myself...


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i started last year this time. i did a rig of cork green wings.
I'm on hiatus now though. As of about April '03 i no longer have a shop to work in. So i spent the summer building a duck boat in my uncles old pig barn. Now its cold and i've got nothing to do after work. 

hopefully i'll be switching jobs, moving and buying a house in the next month or two and all that can change.


----------



## Remnar (Jun 23, 2004)

Are ya talking Burlaping herters, or hand carving decoys? Foxgun does his own decoys. He has a hand carved cork spread for the managed area. This past year we bought a bay boat and filled it with plastic for the start. Foxgun has the cork for 13 Cans to start with. We hope to eventually replace all the plastic with hand carved. I am trying to learn how to carve. It is definately fun and one heck of a way to extend the season after tha season. I thought the carving would be the hardest part. That was until i painted my first bird and saw how much i have to learn.


Remnar


----------



## duckman3.5 (Aug 22, 2002)

Is Foxgun a member on this site? I don't remeber seeing his post. I like his work alot, I have one of his cork Ringnecks. I have been carving Polistyrene foam and burlaping it, hoping to move onto cork as soon as I can get my hands on a bandsaw. I have been using Herters 72 heads on my bodies.....not quite ready to carv my own yet.




























I have burlaped this decoy sinse I too this pic and have done a few dozen including half a dozen Buffies with tail boards I have to get some heads for.


----------



## flat-top (Jul 6, 2003)

i have been pouring my own with the two part foam an using herters heads these decoys are a little heavy but they ride nice in windy water of lake huron also been using reels for the decoy line.


----------



## Foxgun (May 27, 2002)

Hey Duckman, feel free to use my bandsaw anytime. We don't live that far apart.


----------



## duckman3.5 (Aug 22, 2002)

Thanks....I may just take you up on that. Now all I have to do is order a sheet of cork. Hey I have a question for ya'......I was thinking of adding bottom boards to a half dozen of my Redheads before I burlaped them, but the burlap protects them from breaking and I didn't see any reason to do it. On your corkers, do the bottom boads serve any purpose other than protecting the edges of the cork from getting broken off?


----------



## duckman3.5 (Aug 22, 2002)

flat-top said:


> i have been pouring my own with the two part foam an using herters heads these decoys are a little heavy but they ride nice in windy water of lake huron also been using reels for the decoy line.


What brand mold are you using?


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

I have a lot of cork decoy's (Dad's) that I take care of and some of my own. And they do pretty well in general. There are a few that have flaked off chunks of cork on the bottom. The plywood could be good for that but it will change the bouyancy. Depends on the quality of the cork and the paint keeping moisture out of the cork.


----------



## duckman3.5 (Aug 22, 2002)

Stacemo.....Most of the older decoys I've seen use black cork, it seems to be very porus and flaky I am considering burlaping some black cork blocks I picked up at a barn sale. The stuff i am planning on using for carving is a high density tan cork. Much heavier and more durable than black, but still needs a bottom board for protection of the bottom edges. A good coating of Spar varnish prior to painting should cure the problem of water getting to the cork.


----------



## Blue Mist (Nov 19, 2002)

Hi All

Been carving about 35 years and hunt over my own decoys. If anyone gets near the Pinconning area, give me a call and I'll show you the shop and a few decoys. All hollow cedar birds with basswood heads. 

Randy Clarke
989-879-3011


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

I repainted about 13 dekes this past summer. I did precoat them before painting. I used a flat urethane. It has worked well for me in the past. Man are they light now (after using). Most of the ones I use are around 25 years old. A mixture of Cablea's, Coot Decoy Company (the really nice ones) and another brand that I do not remember right now. Cabela's flake the most except for a few individual decoys that appear to be a better cork. The CDC's are a high density cork. Really nice. For 25 years most of the CDC's still look pretty good. We do baby them.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

the bottom boards on black cork make the decoy a ride a little better as there is more weight on the bottom and you don't need as much in the keel.

i used the acrylpro stuff you use for burlapping to fill all the voids in my dark cork rig. Not as good detail as tan, but just as smooth now.

dark cork makes a mess when carving also!


----------



## Foxgun (May 27, 2002)

I didn't use bottom boards on my last corkers as an experiment and they have held up just fine. I always had problems with separations at the joint between the cork and wood. Once water got in they would crack until repairs were necessary.I wouldn't try to go without bottom boards on black cork though,it's much more brittle than tan. I'm through with that nasty stuff forever anyway.If you don't use boards be ready for an adventure in weighting keels, especially on low head birds.


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

I made my first deke out of pine that was just laying around...after reading some articles online and getting some plans I realized that I should be using a basswood...Or somethign of that nature...You guys are all talking about foam...I've never gave that a try...I'm looking to make about 2 dozen dekes for next season...want to set up a jig, can you do this with the foam...I have the jig already made for the wood just wondering if your able to do more with foam...Makes me think that would be something if I was able to shoot birds over the ducks i carved...


----------



## Blue Mist (Nov 19, 2002)

Basswood should never be used where it will remain in contact with water. While it is a great carving wood, it won't hold up for decoy bodies. It has traditionally been used for heads and works very well for that. White Cedar has traditionally been used for decoy bodies and many cedar decoys over 100 years old are still in nice shape. White Pine was also used by the old timers as well as cypress by the southern carvers but after trying many different woods I would stick with the cedar. By the way, which would you rather have on your shelf at home...a 100 year old cedar decoy or a foam decoy?

Randy


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Can blueboard or pinkboard type foam be used to carve decoys. The white foam tends to be messy when cut so I wanted to see if there is an alternative. Also, where do you purchase large quantities of cork in lower or mid michigan?


----------



## duckman3.5 (Aug 22, 2002)

> By the way, which would you rather have on your shelf at home...a 100 year old cedar decoy or a foam decoy?
> 
> Randy



On top of my TV stand I have a cork Ringbill carved by Foxgun and it comes down for use during the season for a swim ,I personally am not out to make an artistic statement for future generations with my carving, I carve strictly to shoot over. After all what good is a gunner on the mantle.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Can anyone tell me of a supplier with foam and molds available? Thanks......
Dennis


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

duckman3.5 said:


> What ya' got to trade???? I might be intereted in parting with them :evil:



Hmmmmm.....

I'm SURE we can come up with something  

Consider them swapped... and we'll figure the details out over a cold one in the spring... when you come up to go fishing, and my carving shop is re-opened.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

SafetyMan,
I cant help but notice that the foam you have in your buffie pictures is white but you mentioned blue or pink. Any difference or were they just out of the pink


----------



## duckman3.5 (Aug 22, 2002)

SafetyMan said:


> Hmmmmm.....
> 
> I'm SURE we can come up with something
> 
> Consider them swapped... and we'll figure the details out over a cold one in the spring... when you come up to go fishing, and my carving shop is re-opened.



Sounds like a plan.....what's up with OK????


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

I went to the other site to check out the in-depth details...Was wondering is this burlaped covered foam is durable...Will it take a season or two...Want to do my own and was planning on using wood, but this looks a little easier to start off with...I'm a big furniture hobbiest love working with oak...I know that you can make decoys way to hard of wood though...This just looks like you would be able to get a shape a lot easier...Thanks


----------



## duckman3.5 (Aug 22, 2002)

LilyDuck,
The foamers should last a good long while, they are pretty durable. If they get damaged just repair em'. A little paint now and then maybe a burlap patch.....your good to go.


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> SafetyMan,
> I cant help but notice that the foam you have in your buffie pictures is white but you mentioned blue or pink. Any difference or were they just out of the pink


They'll all work the same.

the blue or pink might be a bit more durable...

I prefer the white, it's less expensive. I make mine a bit different than Duckman3.5, I use a bottom board, and haven't had a problem,, I've got 2 full seasons on some of mine, and had to repaint once.



duckman3.5 said:


> .....what's up with OK????


Waiting on a phone call....


----------



## wcoutfitters (Jan 21, 2000)

I have been having my Science students carve cork decoys while teaching a wetland unit for 4 years. This is a great experience for these students and some have even used them in the marsh.


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

wcoutfitters said:


> I have been having my Science students carve cork decoys while teaching a wetland unit for 4 years. This is a great experience for these students and some have even used them in the marsh.


Now there is a good way to get your rig carved for you :lol: Just kidding. Looks like they are doing a great job too. Now can you give me some tips how I can work decoy carving in to an electrical engineering curriculum? Your post actually makes me want to go back to teaching


----------



## duckman3.5 (Aug 22, 2002)

wcoutfitters said:


> I have been having my Science students carve cork decoys while teaching a wetland unit for 4 years. This is a great experience for these students and some have even used them in the marsh.


What's up with the Science teachers in your neck of the woods? There's another one on the west side just south of Grand Rapids that is doing great things with wood duck nesting. You guys are doing it the right way  Keep up the great work.


----------



## Bluebiller (Feb 9, 2004)

lots of good info.here..Question- what kind of glue do you guys ues when gluing the 2 pieces of foam together and also the bottom boards? I think I am going to use formica inserts for the tail section on some models.----going to the depot in the next day or so. I made 48 divers out of cork.with wood bottoms,herters heads.several years ago.Now they need a burlap job. Going to get started on the foamers before the fishing bug hits.How can one get bored------this time of year?........Blue


----------



## duckman3.5 (Aug 22, 2002)

I used Elmer's Ultimate it's.....VERY good stuff..... when your glueing the pieces of foam together you only need a few places glued, just enough to hold them together while you shape it. I found that when you try to cover the whole side you have trouble shaping. The glue doesn't like to carve well. Besides the burlap and mastic will hold them together when your finished.


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

I like *Gorilla Glue*. And I like to glue the whole shebang. Gorilla doesn't carve that tough, but you've still got to be careful.

Let us know what YOU come up with.... Might beat my way


----------



## snowman (Jan 29, 2005)

I've got cedar decoy kits available and teach small classes for "working decoys" 1-2 people if anyone is interested.


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Can you say "_SPAM_"??


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Alright not to beat a dead horse but Im going to bring this thread back from the dead.

What do you guys do with the bottom boards? Are the glued on to the foam after its carved but before the burlaping?

I have a comercial herters 72 duck butt and I think its got a bottom board to weight it inside the burlap. Just trying to conferm thats how it would be done.

Can use just use the Tile Masic to hold the two pieces of foam together or is a glue a beter choice?

I dont need another hobbie but Its looking like I might get one. Maybe Ill give up ice fishing I dont like it anyway :evil:


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

mastic seems to brittle to work as a good "glue" if you want good cheap glue, try titebond II (has to be II or III , I is not waterproof).

on my cork decoys i put the bottom board on the block of cork before applying the pattern, then cut everything out.


----------



## duckman3.5 (Aug 22, 2002)

I would glue the 2 pieces of foam together as opposed to using mastic. As far as the bottom board....Safetyman should field this one. I don't use bottom boards.


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Again, I use Gorrilla Glue, waterproof, and strong. GLUE your layers together, mastic wont' hold.

Bottom boards... everyone has their own way. I carve my block, both foam and cork first, then trace onto my bottom board, then glue the bottom board on using 2 dowels as guides. I like a hard chine.

I then take the bottom board, sand the edges smooth, and run it around the router to round the bottom edge off before glueing.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Quack House (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello, duckman 
I have 20 blocks of low density cork that I am looking to sell. They are 36" x 12" x 3" thick and I am asking $25.00 per block or $400.00 for all 20 blocks. let me know if you are interested e -mail [email protected]


duckman3.5 said:


> Thanks....I may just take you up on that. Now all I have to do is order a sheet of cork. Hey I have a question for ya'......I was thinking of adding bottom boards to a half dozen of my Redheads before I burlaped them, but the burlap protects them from breaking and I didn't see any reason to do it. On your corkers, do the bottom boads serve any purpose other than protecting the edges of the cork from getting broken off?


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Am interested in the cork for sale, is it black cork?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

